# Help Please



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Could anyone assist please,

I have been asked by a friend (yes I do have one) to identify the maker of this clock movement.

It needs a new going train winding click but we have so far been unable to find one so he has repaired it as best he can.

Belonged to his grandparents, any information, dates, possible supplier for a new click would be appreciated.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, it is a Haller & Benzing AG of Schwenningen, Germany.

Andreas


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out the Meadows & Passmore website - they should have something suitable. BTW, it's a click spring that you need. The click is the pawl (ratchet lever).

Parts like these are generic, rather than manufacturer specific. You buy the closest part you can find, and adapt it to fit if necessary.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the information,he did buy a new click spring from M&P but it broke on the bend when fitted.

Should it have been heated, closed up a bit and then tempered again ??


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You should be able to make one from a nice bit of thin brass........a strip say 10mm wide, put 5 mm in a vice with 5mm protruding from the top and tap over with a hammer, then you have the right angle for the securing screw, hacksaw up the crease so far, remove the waste metal, squeeze a little tang near the end and hey presto! 

Amazing to see all those re-bushing on the movement plates.......probably due to a lack of servicing / oil for a long time........


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Are they replacement bushes, or just original heavy stampings?

I'm currently working on a Norland (new one on me!) 3-train mantel clock. Needed 18 replacement bushes, plus a barrel cap on the going train. Amazingly, the clock was still working, albeit only for two days between winds. Several of the pivots were mushroomed, but re-finished OK. Worst Westminster I've seen for a long time.


----------

